# Retardo (delay) de encendido de un relé



## germanmunozs (Mar 1, 2012)

Hola amigos,el caso es que llevo tiempo buscando un circuito,que cuando le conectemos la alimentacion,el circuito haga que el relé tarde un tiempo determinado en encender.(seria como el tiempo que te deja una alarma para entrar y desconectarla).
Asi que en resumen:conecto la alimentacion,y despues de un tiempo determinado por unas resistencias y o condensador,el relé se enciende y permanece encendido.
Solamente necesito esto y a ser posible,que lleve para hacer ese "delay" nombrado anteriormente que se use un 555 timer.
Os lo agradeceria muchisimo,por favor,ayudadme.
Grácias,un saludo.



El resultado seria como el de este video :


----------



## Daniel.more (Mar 1, 2012)

tambien puedes implementarlo con 556....


----------



## BUSHELL (Mar 1, 2012)

Prueba esto.

Para modificar el tiempo, debes jugar con los valores de R1 y C1.

Saludos.


----------



## germanmunozs (Mar 1, 2012)

el diodo puede ser un 4148 o un 4007??
ok gracias,lo pruevo y te digo como me ha ido


----------



## germanmunozs (Mar 1, 2012)

muchisimas gracias BUSHELL por el esquema,funciona super bien.Te lo agradezco.
Un saludo.


----------



## djwash (Mar 1, 2012)

Lo mismo se puede hacer con un transistor, un capacitor y unas resistencias, sin el 555...


----------



## germanmunozs (Mar 1, 2012)

pero realmente,yo solamente queria hacer simplemente el circuito,ademas con lo transistores tardo mas en armar el circuito,ademas los 555 se me dan mejor.
Pero muchas gracias por el aporte


----------



## djwash (Mar 1, 2012)

Ok, pero no se porque tardas mas si son menos pines, con un transistor, una resistencia y un capacitor haces lo mismo, ocupas menos espacio y ni si quiera gastas un centavo ya que te sirve cualquier transistor que encontres en cualquier placa reciclada...

Es para que aprendas algo mas...


----------



## germanmunozs (Mar 1, 2012)

DJWASH,me podrias mandar el circuito esquema del transistor el condensador y la resistencia? 
Un saludo,gracias


----------



## djwash (Mar 2, 2012)

Hola, disculpa la demora, ahi te dejo un ejemplo de retardo simple.

El transistor puede ser PNP o NPN, segun el caso se conecta como debe ser.

Las resistencias son 10K.

El capacitor determina el tiempo que demora en activar el rele, mientras mas capacidad mas demora.

Se pueden variar los valores de las resistencias y capacitor, es cuestion de probar.

Un detalle a tener en cuenta, si desconecta la alimentacion el capacitor queda cargado cierto tiempo, esto provoca que al alimentar de nuevo el circuito el rele se activa de inmediato o demora menos de lo normal, el tiempo que permanece cargado es menor al tiempo de demora, con una modificacion minima esto no sucede, te queda como tarea probar como seria la modificacion, ya que este circuito es de lo mas simple y haciendo estas cosas se aprende.


----------



## calisual (Mar 2, 2012)

hola djwash,exelente aporte!!!!!! algo sencillo y efectivo te felicito .puede ser poniendo una resistencia y un capacitor en serie y luego en paralelo al transistor ?soy novato no te esfades si falle.jajajajajaja


----------



## djwash (Mar 2, 2012)

Armalo asi como esta, y hace pruebas sobre el, no entiendo como es lo que decis, pero te digo que tenes que hacer que el capacitor se descargue rapido nada mas, simpre que sea necesaria la modificacion...


----------



## calisual (Mar 2, 2012)

ya pe pongo a hacerlo y ver como hago para descargar el capacitor ,te repito exelente !!!!!


----------



## maximoss3500 (Mar 8, 2012)

hola !! esta bueno el circuito lo probe i funciona.
en mi caso aumente el capasitor a 1000uf para q tarde un poco
para descargar el capacitor rapido le puse una resistencia en paralelo al capacitor de 1k y disminui la resistencia 10k que alimenta al capacitor para que se carge a 2.2k
con esto logre hacer q se descargue rapido y tarde mas en accionar el rele!!  saludos


----------



## djjuan707 (Ene 10, 2013)

buen circuito voy a armar uno y dejare mis comentarios y recomendaciones con detalles para aportar algo


----------



## nikko (Feb 1, 2013)

Hola gente, como andan? Muchas gracias djwash por el circuito, es la solución elegante que yo andaba buscando para mi circuito (es un puente H con relee, adjunto imagen). La idea es hacer un retardo por hardware para la conección y desconección de los relee. El problema es que no puedo hacer el retardo que me interese a mi (seria cerca de un segundo en la conección pero lo mas rápido posible en la desconección). El problema que tengo es que cuando logro hacerlo (R2 = 2.2K  R4=44  C1=50   R3=36K) el volgate del transistor Vce = 1.02V muy lejos del volt de saturación, y quería saber como puedo solucionar este problema o si alguien me pudiera dar la formula para calcular el retardo. Muchas gracias


----------



## djwash (Feb 1, 2013)

No creo que haya que variar tanto los valores para lograr 1 segundo, tendrias mejores resultados alimentando esa parte del circuito con 12V.


----------



## nikko (Feb 1, 2013)

Si, estaba pensando que con 12V seria mejor y mas fácil pero quería tratar de evitar eso (por el diseño de otros circuitos que van con este). Si pongo por ej  R2 = 1K, R4 = 44 y C1 = 100 consigo el tiempo que quiero y bien saturado (Vec = 0.8v) el problema es cuando le pongo la otra resistencia en paralelo con C1 R3 = 10K, hay el Vce = 1.33V y aun así no me lo descarga muy rapido. Para solucionarlo tendría que elevar bastante mas R3 no?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Feb 1, 2013)

Amigo nikko, bueno el diseño del circuito puede mejorarse.
Para empezar, debes quitar R3, lo cual dificulta la saturacion del transistor.
Luego debes añadir un diodo en polarizacion inversa en paralelo con R2.
Y por ultimo, deberas agregar un transistor trabajando en modo complementario al transistor del optoacoplador.
Como trabaja todo el sistema?.
Pues cuando conduce el transistor del optoacoplador, carga la red RC, generando el retardo de tiempo para accionar el rele.
Cuando quitas la señal de control del optoacoplador, comienza a conducir el transistor complementario(el cual debes añadir), logrando asi, la descarga rapida de C3 a traves del diodo conectado en paralelo con R2, permitiendo una desconexion instantanea del rele.


----------



## nikko (Feb 1, 2013)

Muchisimas gracias Gudino por la solución. Ya lo probé y funciona de maravilla y saturando muy bien. Subo el diagráma por si le sirve a alguien más. Y si alguien mas se le ocurre otra cosa para mejorar en el circuito siempre son muy bien escuchadas las criticas


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Feb 1, 2013)

nikko dijo:


> Muchisimas gracias Gudino por la solución. Ya lo probé y funciona de maravilla y saturando muy bien. Subo el diagráma por si le sirve a alguien más. Y si alguien mas se le ocurre otra cosa para mejorar en el circuito siempre son muy bien escuchadas las criticas



Amigo bueno, debes quitar la resistencia conectada en paralelo con C1, ademas la conexion del transistor PNP, esta invertido el emisor con colector.
La base del mismo carece de resistencia limitadora.
Puedes eliminar el optoacoplador y en su lugar conectar un transistor NPN.


----------



## nikko (Feb 1, 2013)

La resistencia en paralelo me olvide de sacarla, pero no va. El opto no lo quiero sacar por que la idea es aislar la parte de control (en mi caso un arduino) de la parte de potencia (el puente y los motores). Y la resistencia de base me la olvide jaja pero esta en la proto. Mas tarde modifico el diagrama y lo subo de vuelta.

Muchas gracias otra vez por las correcciones Gudino.

Edit: adjunto el diagrama modificado. R3 y R4 tiene que sumar 1K si no me equivoco, R3 va a depender del valor de C1 y del tiempo que se lo quiera retardar en encendido.


----------



## fernandob (Feb 1, 2013)

al poner el PNP perdiste lo que llamas "aislacion", calculo por eso gudino te dijo de sacarlo .


----------



## nikko (Feb 1, 2013)

No me había dado cuanta de que perdí la aislación al poner el transistor pnp. 
Fernandob, disculpa pero no entiendo como funcionaria con el diodo zener, soy muy nuevo en electrónica y te quería saber que me recomendas para leer para tratar de entender el circuito.
Muchas gracias a todos por sus aportes y paciencia jaja


----------



## fernandob (Feb 2, 2013)

en realidad , y antes de dormirme me di cuenta de un error que hay repetido muchisimo en este foro 
te dire que los opto acopladores veo que los usan tanto como el 555  >>>>> mal y para todo .

la aislacion la perdiste al decidir usar la misma fuente de alimentacion de un lado y de el otro de el opto .
aunque parezca mas lindo , o mas correcto que el mismo chip se alimente con 5v .........asi lo hace casi todo el mundo ............pero .........que te parece ???

mira lso dibujos que te pongo y decime si el concepto esta bien o mal

fijate en el ultimo dibujo al final de el final te pongo que es lo que se hace cuando un opto  SI HACE FALTA que seria el caso de querer manejar terribles triacs a 220v  >>>> en ese caso que no da lugar a errores y el opto tiene de un lado lso 5 v de el arduino y de el otro lado ...........los 220v ........en el mismo opto , en el mismo chip.....por algo es lo que es . y la aislacion esta ADENTRO  de el chip , y no afuera.


----------



## nikko (Feb 2, 2013)

fernandob, gracias por tus respuestas. 
Primero, si las fuentes son dos distintas pero me di cuenta que tenia la fuente de 24v, la regulaba a 5v y hay la ponía al transistor del opto, lo cual me di cuneta ahora es una completa estupidez (hay se notan mis muy escasos conocimientos jaja). 
Ahora tengo mas dudad.... en el ultimo dibujo, el la idea del zener es proteger de tensiones que se quieran meter en la salida del micro no? es decir, esta como un regulador pero para que no se meta tensión al arduino junto con la resistencia para limitar la corriente. Pero me quedo otra duda... que me conviene el opto o regular con el zener?
Disculpa que todas estas preguntas que son muy básicas y gracias por tu gran ayuda!!

PD: si alguien tiene teórico para que lea siempre es muy bien recibido


----------



## fernandob (Feb 2, 2013)

hola "teorico"  ..................esta lleno en la web .
fijate cada tarde que tengas, hacete unos mates, facturitas o sandwiches y pone en el buscador el tema que quieras, a veces vendras a este foro , pero ............esta lleno .

el opto como te dije es cuando manejas 220v , o si queres estar fuera de toda duda ya que iras a ...."no sabes que " , por ejemplo si tu placa la conectaras en distintos lugares, si sos tecnico de campo .

en tu caso , que es tu placa y es la misma fuente pero distintas Vcc (5v y 24 v ) como te dije tu riesgo seria que , por ejemplo el Transistor (te hago un circuito ) se ponga en corto .
y lleguen 24 v a la entrada B .
lo que vos queres es que no llegue 24 v a la entrada real A .

para eso la resistencia y el diodo alcanzan.


----------



## nikko (Feb 3, 2013)

Otra vez Fernandob, muchas gracias por tu ayuda, pero voy a seguir abusando un poquito de ella.
De a muy poquito voy entendiendo, pero cada vez tengo mas dudas.... Realice el diagrama y me puse a calcular por mi cuenta los valores de los componentes y.... me dieron muy diferentes a los tuyos y hay están mis grandes dudas.
Paso a tratar de explicar que fue lo que quise hacer.... R5 simplemante es para tener los 12V para el rele y mide igual que la bobina del rele ( R5 = 400Ω). Entonces paso al transistor Ic(sat) = (24v - 0.5v) / 800Ω = 0.03A      βmin = 40    Ib(sat) = 0.03/40 = 0.0008A     Ib = 0.0008*5 = 0.004A     R3 + R4 = Rbase = (5v - 1v)/0.004A = 1KΩ.  Luego R2 >> R1. Y ahora R1     R1 = (30v - 5v)/(1.1*0.02A) = 1.2K
Y la pregunta que siempre me hago..... Que estoy haciendo mal??

Otra vez, muchas gracias por tu Gran ayuda!!


----------



## fernandob (Feb 4, 2013)

nada, yo siempre pienso en el bc 547  que tiene m,ucha mas ganancia.
luego de que obtuviste la ib = 0,8 mA multiplcaste por 5 no se por que ??
para asegurarte de un buen disparo ?? 

el rele ese es de 30 mA , para que usas ese T de poca ganancia  ??

no importa, vos empezaste de atras para adelante y metiendo valores .......
mira, yo en verdad me considero teorico SIN LOS NUMEROS , mi teoria es entender .
luego te acostumbras y ves ya los valores .

vos pones numeros y numeros.......
donde quizas ese transistor que es para una ic max de 1 amper lo usaras con una ic de 30 mA 
te aseguro su ganacia sera mucho mayor.

por que no commenzas haciendo asi  (y mira que yo es el dia de hoy y lo sigo haciendo ) .:
la electronica , cada componente es como una mina nueva que estas conociendo , y no la conoecs hasta que me metes un poco la mano .

toma ese transistor.
arma en la mesa de trabajo este dibujo :
y medi y anota varios valores , asi vas a saber de verdad  que va en la base :

y luego si queres seguis con lo demas :

ves la tablita que te puse ?? 
si queres para simplicidad quizs te conviene en vez de usar un pote y r cambiado R1 de distintos valoress,  vos queres ver que valores toma la salida:

si el transistor esta bien saturado tendra una Vce de 0,2v o menos , si Rb es muy grande llega un valor que el T. se abre ...la Vce  sube ....
0,3
0,5
1v
2v
4v.........
queres saber con que valor satura bien .
al final te pongo en la tabla que pongas la corriente ib . no necesitas medir con un mA .
para eso esta Rb2 que si es valor conocido con solo medir la tension localculas la ib .
y si lo haces de 1 K  >>>> 1 v  equivale a 1 mA 

hacelo y luego podras seguir sobre seguro .


PD : y si me fui con valores grandes, pues se bajan  o se usa un darlington .
hay  que pasar una tarde probando , no hay otra, es la que vale.
yo ahora tengo que usar unos optos para algo en que si tengo que usarlos y mira que casi jamas los use, y bueh......... me presente con los muchachos y hice eso :
una tablita de prueba , de comportamiento .
luego un circuito aproximado (la etapa que quiero ) y su comportamiento .
y una vez que se como se comporta, pues diseño , armo y pruebo.

veo que muchos comienzan en el papel , teorizan todo, siguen con el multisim o el no se que (simulador ) y  diseñan y esperan que ande ......
para mi por lo menos no es asi .
yo siempre probe las cosas, comportamiento , si teniendo una buena idea segun la datasheet , de comportamiento (teoria) y valores (datasheet) , pero las cosas se fijan PROBANDOLAS, en la mesa con el soldador y el tester.


----------



## nikko (Feb 5, 2013)

fernandob, muchas gracias por mas de tus consejos.
Me puse a probar (basta de teoría y a los bifes jaja) y pude saturar el bc549 con una Rb = 6.8K   Vce = 0.18V  Ib = 0.6mA. Y pude conseguir el retardo que quiero con un capacitor de 220 micro. El problema es que ahora, necesito que la desconección sea inmediata pero no me doy cuanta como hacerlo (estuve probando con un transistor pnp pero no pude hacer nada) alguna sugerencia?
Muchas gracias!!!


----------



## fernandob (Feb 5, 2013)

pero..............pa que crees que era el diodo ???


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Feb 5, 2013)

nikko dijo:


> fernandob, muchas gracias por mas de tus consejos.
> Me puse a probar (basta de teoría y a los bifes jaja) y pude saturar el bc549 con una Rb = 6.8K   Vce = 0.18V  Ib = 0.6mA. Y pude conseguir el retardo que quiero con un capacitor de 220 micro. El problema es que ahora, necesito que la desconección sea inmediata pero no me doy cuanta como hacerlo (estuve probando con un transistor pnp pero no pude hacer nada) alguna sugerencia?
> Muchas gracias!!!



Amigo, sube el ultimo esquematico que tienes, y opinamos.


----------



## nikko (Feb 5, 2013)

Perdón, ahí subí el diagrama. 
Si, cuando estaba probando, lo hice con el diodo y R2 = 70K pero igual no se descargaba rápido el capacitor (la idea es que se descargue instantáneamente). Estaba pensando en poner un pnp para que me lo mande a tierra directo (como cuando lo hice mal con el opto jaja pero funcionaba) pero no me di cuenta como hacerlo, y hay les pido OTRA vez mas ayuda.
Como siempre, gracias!! 

Edit: Ahora la bobina del relee la voy a alimentar con 5v a través de un regulador. Razón? es por que este mismo puente lo vamos a usar para distintas baterías, entonces preferimos usar un regulador para que sea lo mas general posible, con lo cual eliminamos el zener pero dejamos la resistencia para limitar la corriente máxima.


----------



## fernandob (Feb 5, 2013)

vamos a tus valores:

con 6,8 K en base es que saturas al transistor, ok , eso lo mantenemos

usa diodo schotkly  para descargar al capacitor  si ves que te da algun problema.

¿¿ ahora usas 5v para todo ?? vas a tener que comprar un rele de 5 v !!!!


----------



## nikko (Feb 5, 2013)

Gracias fernandob, después en casa lo voy a probar. Si, el tema de los 5v es que este puente H l estamos haciendo para un robot sumo, y somos dos grupos (uno trabaja con 12V y el otro 24v) y por eso decidimos hacer un solo puente H para todos que funcione con 5v. Y si, ya teníamos algunos rele de 5v de antes.
Después que lo pruebe todo, voy a subir el diagrama por si le sirve a alguien. 
Muchas gracias!!


----------



## nikko (Feb 7, 2013)

Hay pude terminar el esquemático del puente. Voy a ver si este finde lo puede hacer en una placa.
Muchas gracias a todos por su colaboración y paciencia (muchas paciencia jaja), y si encuentran algo mal o algo para mejorar (que seguro hay mucho...) solo digan!!


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Feb 7, 2013)

Amigo prueba con el sig. esquema. Los valores de R2 y C1, deberas calcularlos en funcion del tiempo de retardo que necesites.


----------



## maxgala (Oct 16, 2013)

excelente djwash  probe tu circuito y lo modifique a mi necesidad... le puse dos resistencias de 120k y un capacitor de 2200uf y pues funciona como queria  tiene un retardo de 2 minutos 52 segundos aproximadamente..


----------

